# Opening Weekend



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

Anyone heading out opening weekend muzzy hunting? I was lucky to draw a tag last year, after 7 years of applying!! First time I actually got to see bucks seeking out does in the 2nd rut. It's the real deal!!!!

Good luck to all, post up pics if ya get some!!!


----------

